# Water On The Moon, NASA Confirms Water Molecules On Moon's Sunny Surface



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2020)

Interesting discovery about water on the moon's sunny surfaces.



> NASA has confirmed the presence of water on the moon's sunlit surface, a breakthrough that suggests the chemical compound that is vital to life on Earth could be distributed across more parts of the lunar surface than the ice that has previously been found in dark and cold areas.
> 
> "We don't know yet if we can use it as a resource," NASA Administrator Jim Bridenstine said, but he added that learning more about the water is crucial to U.S. plans to explore the moon.
> 
> ...





https://www.npr.org/2020/10/26/9278...ater-molecules-on-our-neighbors-sunny-surface


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)

This sounds major!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 26, 2020)

I saw that on the news today!  Extremely interesting!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2020)

That's great news for the makers of Tang! 

It amazes me how sophisticated space technology has become since the days of Vostok 1 and Freedom 7.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 26, 2020)

It's great news for those who don't mind cavorting around in outer space or even considering living on another surface for a time, but, not for me.  It is a major find for NASA and the scientists will be sure to make good use of the helium surrounding the moon for certain.  That in and of itself is a major leap in our space program.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2020)

I heard this magical moment on ABC News.  Very exciting, thrilling, interesting.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's great news for the makers of Tang!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> the scientists will be sure to make good use of the helium surrounding the moon for certain.


There will be enough for all of us to talk funny!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 31, 2020)

I guess we'll have to hold off going skinny dipping.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

Water has been discovered on asteroids, planets and moons of planets.


----------

